# Unterschiede DIN 13849 und DIN 62061



## hbdfan (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir mal jemand bitte erklären wann ich welche DIN anwenden muss. Ich bin neu auf diesem Gebiet und soll mich in dieses Thema einarbeiten. Nur das was ich bisher gelesen habe würde ich sagen das ich nur die DIN 13849 benötige.

Bitte um Hilfe und Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

die 62061 beschäftigt sich mit der funktionalen Sicherheit von elektrischen, elektronischen und programmierbaren Maschinensteuerungen, also rein elektrisch.

die 13849 mit sicherheitsbezogenen Teilen von Steuerungen, sowohl
Software, Elektronik und Elektrotechnik, aber auch Pneumatik, Hydraulik und Mechanik, also das komplette Gebiet der Mechatronik.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: an die Moderatoren, ist das Thema nicht besser bei VDE/IEC aufgehoben?


----------



## hbdfan (16 März 2011)

Also sehe ich es richtig das ich mit der 13849 alles auch anwenden kann was ich mit der 62061 machen könnte?
Aber wofür genau brauche ich dann noch die 62061?
Oder gibt es "bestimmte Maschinen" wo ich die 62061 nehmen muss?


----------



## reliability (16 März 2011)

Hallo,

schau dir einfach die Tabelle 1 der ISO 13849-1 an,
diese enthält die 
"[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Empfohlene Anwendung der IEC 62061 und ISO 13849-1".[/FONT][/FONT] 

In beigefügtem Dokument ist der Inhalt der Tabelle 1 auch enthalten (S.28-29), falls du die Norm gerade nicht zur Hand hast. 

[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Als Neueinsteiger solltest du dir auch den Beitrag von Safety anschauen, [/FONT][/FONT]
er hat sich die Mühe gemacht mal aufzuzeigen wie man zur eigentlichen Sicherheitsfunktion kommt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=317214&postcount=12

Gruß


----------



## Safety (17 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde hier die Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 empfehlen.
Diese bieten ein vereinfachtes Verfahren und decken alle Technologien ab.


----------



## reliability (17 März 2011)

*Neues IFA Positionspapier*

Hallo Zusammen,

an dieser Stelle vielleicht auch interessant.

Das IFA hat ein Positionspapier veröffentlicht, mit dem Titel:
*"Unterschiede bei der Verwendung von fertigen Sicherheitsbauteilen und Standardbauteilen für die Realisierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen an Maschinen" *

Link auf das pdf-Dokument:
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/standardkomponenten.pdf 

@hbdfan
Auf der IFA-Homepage findest du viel "Weiterführende Literatur" rund um das Thema Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen (Anwendung ISO 13849-1):
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/en13849/index.jsp# 

Gruß


----------



## Safety (19 März 2011)

Hallo, das was die IFA hier schreibt empfehle ich schon lange meinen Kunden.
Und das die rechnerei nicht alles ist sollte auch mittlerweile bekannt sein.


----------



## hbdfan (24 März 2011)

Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Denke ich werde mich nochmal mit fragen melden wenn ich mein erstes projekt starte.


----------



## jora (24 März 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> schau dir einfach die Tabelle 1 der ISO 13849-1 an,
> diese enthält die
> "[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Empfohlene Anwendung der IEC 62061 und ISO 13849-1".[/FONT][/FONT]
> Gruß



Ich habe neulich mit einem von Pilz geredet, der in dem Normenausschuss für die ISO 13849 sitzt. Er meinte zu mir, das die Tabelle mit Vorsicht anzuwenden ist, da die nur durch einen Fehler in die Norm gekommen ist.

Prinzipiell ist eine mündliche Aussage immer kritisch zu betrachten, aber in der nächsten Fassung, die wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lässt (zumindest Teil 1), soll die Tabelle wohl nicht mehr drinnen vor kommen.

Die wesentlichen Unterschieder der zwei Normen:
- unterschiedlicher Risikograph (EN 62061 bietet mehr Variationen)
- mathematisches Model (ISO 13849 kanalweise vor blockweiser Betrachtung; EN 62061 blockweise Betrachtung)
- Bewertung einkanaliger Lösung (ISO 13849 - max. PL d; EN 62061 - max. Sil 3)
- DC (ISO 13849 mittelt teilweise über mehrere Subsysteme; EN 62061 genauere Betrachtung)

Prinzipiell wird die EN 62061 ab un zu heran gezogen um die oben angedeuteten Besonderheiten der Berechnung auszunutzen. 
Da die ISO 13849 wesentlich zugänglicher ist und auch andere "Prozessleitsysteme" (z.B. Hydraulik) betrachtet werden, wird diese eher verwendet.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 März 2011)

Es bleibt auch die Frage, wenn in dem System Risiken vom Versagen nicht-elektrischer Komponenten ausgehen, ob man dann allein nach EN 62061 Arbeitn kann. Den dann würde man ja ggf. wesentliche Teile des Steuerungssystemes aus der Berechnung ausklammern.


----------



## jora (25 März 2011)

Tabelle 1 der EN 62061 entspricht genau der Tabelle 1 der ISO 13849. In wie weit die Tabelle für die EN 62061 wirklich vom Normenkomite vorgesehen wurde weiß ich in dem Fall nicht. Ich würde allerding die Tabelle als Hinweis erachten. 
Zusammenfassen kann man sagen (was für eine Überraschung  ), dass die EN 62061 keine nicht-elektischen Komponenten "kennt". D.h. möchte ich pneumatische Steuerkreise bewerten muss ich die ISO 13849 anwenden.

Eine Frage am Rande @ hbdfan
Du willst aber keine Sicherheitsketten in der Prozessindustrie bewerten, oder?


----------



## hbdfan (25 März 2011)

Wie gesagt ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet.

Ich soll Maschinen mit Sistema bewerten, da aber einige Kunden mit SIL arbeiten musste ich mich erstmal schlau machen wo genau die unterschiede liegen.


----------



## jora (25 März 2011)

Da musst du aufpassen, SIL ist nicht gleich SIL. Es gibt zwei Variationen vom SIL, deswegen meine Frage mit der Prozesstechnik.

In der Prozesstechnik wird oft eine SIL mit einem PFD verwendet, das bedeutet, dass hier die Ausfälle pro Anforderung bewertet sind (low demand). Bauteile hier z.B. Temperaturwächter
Beim SIL nach der EN 62061 hast du hingehen einen PFHd, hier wird die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit pro Zeiteinheit bewertet (high demand). Bauteile hier z.B. Sicherheitsrelais

Generell:
Du kannst keine Berechnung mit Sistema nach der EN 62061 durchführen. Bei einer Umrechnung musst du auch aufpassen, ob die Bedingungen (Betätigungsraten, Testung, usw.) identisch sind.
Aber ob die wirklich identisch sind, ist schwer zu bewerten. Wenn du viele Bauteile mit einer SIL-Zertifizierung hast, wäre es evtl sinnvoll, nach der EN 62061 zu rechnen.
Nicht das ich bei Pilz Werbung machen möchte, doch ich finde die Software PAScal gut. Sehr übersichtliche Struktuerstellung mit einer Auswahl für die Berechnung nach ISO 13849 oder EN 62061.


----------



## Safety (25 März 2011)

Hallo,
  mal ehrlich die Normenersteller sollten darauf achten, dass die Normen anwendbar sind, was bedeutet auch kleinere und mittlere Unternehmen sollten noch die Möglichkeit haben  Harmonisierte Normen zu erfüllen. Die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 hat ein vereinfachtes Verfahren welches immer noch auf den  schon lange bekannten Architekturen aufbaut.  Wenn man sich jetzt entsprechende Baumustergeprüfte Bauteile sucht und die nach den Datenblättern einsetzt hat man schon einen großes Stück erreicht. Auch in der Pneumatik und Hydraulik kommen immer mehr solcher Systeme auf den Markt und es gibt viele Schaltungsvorschläge. Auch die ganze Dokumentation wird dadurch weniger! Warum muss es zwei Normen für den Maschinenbau geben man sollte die 62061 abschaffen und die 13849-1 einige Zeit laufen lassen und Erfahrungen in Verbesserungen und Vereinfachungen einfließen lassen.  Es sollten auch klare Begriffliche Abgrenzungen zwischen Prozess Normen und Maschinenbau Normen geben um solche Verwechslungen auszuschließen. 
  Dies ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema und zum Abschluss wenn man die 62061 Anwendet muss man diese auch kennen und umsetzen nicht nur Werte in eine Software tippen, was natürelich auch für die 13849 gilt.


----------



## hbdfan (5 April 2011)

Es geht los. 1. Project und gleich erste Probleme.

Kurzform:

2 Sicherheitsfunktionen, 1. NOT-Halt ausgelöst durch einen von drei NOT-Aus Schaltern. 2. Stoppfunktion durch Öffnen der Schutztüren auch drei Schalter.

Schaltung: Drei NOT-Aus Schalter in Reihe geschaltet, danach in Reihe die drei Türkontaktschalter. Alle sechs haben jeweils 2 Öffner und trennen somit gleichzeitig + und -.
Nach den Schaltern kommt ein NOT-Aus Modul und dieses schaltet das Hauptschütz ab und trennt somit die Maschine vom Netz.

Als PLr wird mir "d" vorgegeben.

Habe jetzt als erstes die NOT-Halt funktion versucht. 
Also:SF NOT-Halt
       SB NOT-Aus Schalter
Und dann hört es langsam auf. Wie komme ich weiter.
Bitte helft mir. Sitze hier schon seit Stunden dran.


----------



## jora (5 April 2011)

Sistema ist für Neueinsteiger leider recht unübersichtlich. Hast du dir die Kochbücher schon angeschaut?
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/index.jsp

Mir hatten am Anfang va. die Beispiele geholfen gehabt.


----------



## Safetyexpert (20 Juli 2011)

*"Beides ist richtig..." (klassisches Zitat)*

Sowohl die IEC Norm als auch die ISO Norm hat je nach Anforderung seine Vorteile. Die ISO Norm ist sicherlich für den neuneinsteigenden Maschinenbauer leichter anzuwenden, - die Liste der Unterschiede könnte man natürlich ins endlose fortsetzen.

ISO 13849
+ einfache Anwendung
- nur 2 kanalige Architekturen
? Symetrisierung ohne jegliche Grundlage
- Testrate bei einer Kat.2 Architektur vorgeschrieben

IEC 62061
+ nahe bei der "Mutter" der funktionalen Sicherheit EN 61508

Man kann sehr gut an einer Maschine beide Normen anwenden, dort wo es eben passt und dies für jede einzelne Funktionen (SRECS, SRP/CS)  nachweisen. 


Zu SISTEMA
Auch bei allen Beispielen immer die oberste Direktive beachten!
! 2006/42/EG - Anhang IV - Punkt21 ! 
(Fehlanwendung ~ grobe Fahrlässigkeit)


----------

